# 2020 Forum Awards!



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2020)

For easy reference, the results are here.

Welcome to the 2020 Forum Awards! It's late November now, the time where people are preparing for Thanksgiving, those who are lazy still have skeletons in their yard, and just plain insane people have already started hanging colorful lights.

This great tradition was started in 2009 by David Woner, being carried on in 2010 by the Moving Stachu Korick, 2011 by DNF Queen Sarah Strong, then 2012 by Austin Oboe Reed, revived by Noah Arthurs in 2013, performed in 2014 Ranzha V"ery real name" Emodrach, strakerak took the mantle in 2015, and gateway cuber pulled the tradition forward in 2016, where the trail ran cold. However, after 4 years of inactivity, I and @BenChristman1 are proud to present to you the 2020 forum awards!


Many of you weren't around for the 2016 forum awards(neither was I), so here's the basic rules/info:

These are simply nominations; the actual voting will come later
Don't nominate yourself, you will look very stupid.
For categories that involve posts, threads, etc., please post a link to that post, thread, etc.
For categories involving a specific user, do not AT(@) them, as it will cause tremendous spam. Just post the name of the user.
Normally, commenting "+1" or "thumbs up" is allowed on these types of posts, if you were to agree with post (in replies only)
Please keep all of your nominations within one post. You are still able to +1 other posts.
On December 12, 2020, the most popular nominations will be compiled into a Google Form, where everyone can vote on the winners.
The winners will be announced in early January 2021.

*THE CATEGORIES

SpeedSolving.com*
Best Post:
Best Thread:
Best New Member:
Best Profile Picture:
Best Signature:
Best Debater:
Most Helpful Member:
Most Deserving of a Hug:
Funniest Member:
Funniest Thread:
Funniest Post:
Greatest Return From a Hiatus:
Most Improved Noob:
Most Ambiguous Member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member:
Biggest Fanboy:
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing):
Best New Method Proposal:
The Best and Worst of Everything:

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member:
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member:
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member:
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member:

*Cubing*
Best Reaction to a World Record:
Biggest Cubing Rivalry:
Biggest Controversy:
Best Cubing Parent:
Best Cubing Couple:


Good luck, have fun, and happy cubing!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 24, 2020)

I would like to nominate Ciparo for best cubing parent.

I will nominate Roman for best member, most helpful member, and most under appreciated member. 

I will nominate xyzzy for smartest member.

I will nominate the Upcoming Puzzles thread for best thread.


----------



## qwr (Nov 24, 2020)

is there a category for worst thread and most prodigious spammer?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 24, 2020)

*SpeedSolving.com*
Best Thread: +1 for Upcoming Puzzles
Best New Member: brododragon
Best Profile Picture: PingPongCuber
Best Signature: brododragon
Best Debater: cubeshepard
Most Helpful Member: pjk
Funniest Member: brododragon
Funniest Post: +1 for


Nuuk cuber said:


> That's weird...
> 
> 
> Sent from the McDonalds Ice Cream Machine using Tapatalk


Greatest Return From a Hiatus: Sub1Hour
Most Under-Appreciated Member: Mike Hughey
Biggest Fanboy: Sub1Hour (YJ/MGC)
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): +1 for JPerm’s F2L Tricks
Best New Method Proposal: Mehta by Devagio
The Best and Worst of Everything: +1 for: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/the-best-bump-official-thread-of-the-bumpers-war.76966/

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: Spacey10
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: xyzzy
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: ProStar
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: brododragon

*Cubing*
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Feliks Zemdegs and Max Park
Best Cubing Parent: Schwann and Miki Park
Best Cubing Couple: Chris and Sarah Olson



qwr said:


> is there a category for worst user and most prodigious spammer?


There was a “Most deserving of a ban” award, but we got rid of that.


----------



## qwr (Nov 24, 2020)

I only know two cubing couples 

is there award for best australian dad / daughter youtuber combo? lmao


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 24, 2020)

qwr said:


> I only know two cubing couples
> 
> is there award for best australian dad / daughter youtuber combo? lmao


You don’t have to fill out all of them.

These are the final awards, but (if we do it again) me and @ProStar will look back at this thread for ideas for next year.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2020)

*SpeedSolving.com*
Best Thread: +1 for Upcoming Puzzles
Best Post: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/help-for-cubers-who-want-to-beat-sub-x-cfop.77867/
Best New Member: Spacey10
Best Profile Picture: Owen Morrison
Best Signature: Spacey10 -


> Garlic bread is soft, but not the crust. | "I need my quote! Where are my feet quotes?" - Spacey10 being brutally attacked by autocorrect 2020 | "Potato" - WarriorCatCuber 2020 | "Also gimme a quote in your signature" – CodingCuber 2020 | "You can get faster with quickly" - Spacey10 2020 | "More fillers" - Phil | Oh look, it's the Lenny Face of the week: ┻━┻︵└(՞▽՞ └)


Best Debater: Kit Clement
Most Helpful Member: Mike Hughey
Most Deserving of a Hug:
Funniest Member: Brododragon
Funniest Thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/edit-the-sentence.73381 (2020 posts start on Page 3, I'm only counting those)
Funniest Post: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/the-layer-by-layer-podcast.76921/#post-1360554
Greatest Return From a Hiatus: Sub1Hour
Most Improved Noob: WarriorCatCuber
Most Under Appreciated Member: +1 for Mike Hughey
Most Ambiguous Member: Spacey10
Biggest Fanboy: Sub1Hour
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): "F2L Tricks" (J Perm)
Best New Method Proposal: +1 for Mehta
The Best and Worst of Everything: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/the-best-bump-official-thread-of-the-bumpers-war.76966/

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: abunickabhi
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: +1 for xyzzy
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: Brododragon

*Cubing*
Best Reaction to a World Record: Martin Egdal - 4.59 Square-1 Single
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Tymon Kolasiński vs. Leo Borromeo
Biggest Controversy: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/wecube-updates.76353/
Best Cubing Parent: Tingman
Best Cubing Couple: Kit & Lauren Clement


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: Mike Hughey


LOL - I think the point of the naming of this was partially to make sure it's not me that wins it.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 24, 2020)

*SpeedSolving.com*
Best Post: ?
Best Thread:
Best New Member: @Nir1213
Best Profile Picture: @qwr
Best Signature: ?
Best Debater: @Owen Morrison
Most Helpful Member: @PapaSmurf
Most Deserving of a Hug: ?
Funniest Member:
Funniest Thread:
Funniest Post: ?
Greatest Return From a Hiatus: ?
Most Improved Noob: @WarriorCatCuber
Most Ambiguous Member: ?
Most Under-Appreciated Member: @abunickabhi
Biggest Fanboy: @ProStar
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing):
Best New Method Proposal:
The Best and Worst of Everything:

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: @abunickabhi
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: ?
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: @PetrusQuber
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: ?

*Cubing*
Best Reaction to a World Record: ?
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: ZZ vs CFOP
Biggest Controversy:?
Best Cubing Parent: ?
Best Cubing Couple: Chris and Sarah Olson


Good luck, have fun, and happy cubing!


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> LOL - I think the point of the naming of this was partially to make sure it's not me that wins it.



Ok fine I will pretend you are a very bad person and try to pick someone else


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 24, 2020)

qwr said:


> is there a category for worst thread and most prodigious spammer?


i would get that record lol


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 24, 2020)

*SpeedSolving.com*
Best Post:


brododragon said:


> Giraffes eat green eggs and Ham on the first Saturday of the year.


Best Thread: What cube should I get puzzle choice thread
Best New Member: Silky
Best Profile Picture: qwr
Best Signature: DNF Cuber
Best Debater: PapaSmurf
Most Helpful Member: Micah Morrison
Most Deserving of a Hug: Brododragon
Funniest Member: Nmile
Funniest Thread: OH Method Debate
Funniest Post:


Muhammad Ahmed Hasan said:


> wanna be friends with me


Greatest Return From a Hiatus: Tao Yu
Most Improved Noob: Owen Morrison
Most Ambiguous Member: Jam88
Most Under-Appreciated Member: Nmile
Biggest Fanboy: NevEr_QeyX
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): Derpy Cuber Nats Vlogs
Best New Method Proposal: YruRU
The Best and Worst of Everything: brododragon

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: abunickabhi
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: xyzzy
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: Devagio
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: Spacey10

Best Reaction to a World Record: Max Park 5x5 WR @ WestChamps2019
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Cary Huang & Bradley Sampson
Biggest Controversy: GanQiyiMoyu
Best Cubing Parent: DRL's Dad (I forgot his name)
Best Cubing Couple: Daniel Goodman & Daniel Karnaukh


Most Impressive Video Single: Owen Morrison Megaminx PB
Most Impressive Video Average: Owen Morrison Megaminx PB


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 24, 2020)

I nominate my former 2x2x4 UWR on youtube on my younger cousin's channel at a solve of 4.27 for best reaction to a UWR 




i have beat that (and so did zach nyarko) but i ended up with the higher end on the single while he has the Ao5 and 12. Currently my UWR on it is 1.89 but i had the stupidest reaction to my 4.27

it is around 9 minutes into the video where i got it. Hopefully i will get the UWR 2x2x4 Ao5 soon (maybe next year)

edit: I just realized i cant nominate my self lol


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 24, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> *SpeedSolving.com*
> Best Post:
> 
> Best Thread: What cube should I get puzzle choice thread
> ...


I think new member is someone who joined this year.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 24, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> I nominate my former 2x2x4 UWR on youtube on my younger cousin's channel at a solve of 4.27 for best reaction to a UWR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, the post you quoted has literally nothing to do with your post. Second, UWRs are very different from WRs.


----------



## Athefre (Nov 24, 2020)

Every year I always think that these awards need more categories that recognize the contributions of our forum members. There are so many more ways that people help the community. Ways in which people create progress, make the forums a better place, and there is so much more to method development than just a new method. I think the following, and other, categories should be added:

Most Impressive Video Single
Most Impressive Video Average
Best Wiki Contributor
Best New Method Substep
Best New Method Concept/Technique
Best New Method Guide
Best New Software/Program

There are other related categories that would be good to add. You could also go further and add categories for big cubes and other puzzles.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Best Signature: Sub1Hour - Garlic bread is soft, but not the crust. | "I need my quote! Where are my feet quotes?" - Spacey10 being brutally attacked by autocorrect 2020 | "Potato" - WarriorCatCuber 2020 | "Also gimme a quote in your signature" – CodingCuber 2020 | "You can get faster with quickly" - Spacey10 2020 | "More fillers" - Phil | Oh look, it's the Lenny Face of the week: ┻━┻︵└(՞▽՞ └)


Not my signature btw


----------



## qwr (Nov 24, 2020)

Best profile picture: BenChristman1's hand drawn Trump face and Trump train for being unabashedly partisan to the point of parody



Athefre said:


> Every year I always think that these awards need more categories that recognize the contributions of our forum members. There are so many more ways that people help the community. Ways in which people create progress, make the forums a better place, and there is so much more to method development than just a new method. I think the following, and other, categories should be added:
> 
> Most Impressive Video Single
> Most Impressive Video Average
> ...


wiki contributor is a good one. usually their edits go anonymous.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 24, 2020)

THE CATEGORIES

SpeedSolving.com
Best Post:
Best Thread: 
Best New Member: Nir1213
Best Profile Picture: PetrusQuber
Best Signature: 
Best Debater:
Most Helpful Member: PetrusQuber
Most Deserving of a Hug:
Funniest Member: 
Funniest Thread:
Funniest Post:
Greatest Return From a Hiatus:
Most Improved Noob:
Most Ambiguous Member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member: abunickhabhi
Biggest Fanboy: 
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing):
Best New Method Proposal: Mehta method by Devagio 
The Best and Worst of Everything:

In honor of:
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: Zain A24
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: xyzzy
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: PetrusQuber
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member:
LukasCubes
Cubing
Best Reaction to a World Record:
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: KewbzUK vs speedcubing.org
Biggest Controversy:
Best Cubing Parent: Tingman 
Best Cubing Couple:


Good luck, have fun, and happy cubing!

I'll edit later and add some links. Thanks for doing these- great idea!


----------



## qwr (Nov 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Best Debater: The political debates were kinda childish :/


it's the opposite of childish. you'll never see children arguing about healthcare or if taxation is theft (it is)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 24, 2020)

Err
I think to be honest I’m gonna go with some relatively new stuff since if someone makes a really good post in 2013 it would be kinda boring to see it win every year and such, so yeah.
*SpeedSolving.com*
Best Post: 
Best Thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/help-for-cubers-who-want-to-beat-sub-x-cfop.77867/
Best New Member: Nir1213
Best Profile Picture: Owen Morrison’s
Best Signature:
Best Debater:
Most Helpful Member: 
Most Deserving of a Hug:
Funniest Member: brododragon
Funniest Thread: bump war
Funniest Post: 
Greatest Return From a Hiatus: Prostar
Most Improved Noob:
Most Ambiguous Member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member: pjk
Biggest Fanboy:
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): Cubing Critics
Best New Method Proposal: YruRu
The Best and Worst of Everything:

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member:
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member:
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member:
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member:

*Cubing*
Best Reaction to a World Record:
Biggest Cubing Rivalry:
Biggest Controversy:
Best Cubing Parent:
Best Cubing Couple:


Yeah idk, I’ll add some more later to this post


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 24, 2020)

*SpeedSolving.com*
Best Post:
Best Thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/help-for-cubers-who-want-to-beat-sub-x-cfop.77867/
Best New Member: 
Best Profile Picture: 
Best Signature:
Best Debater:
Most Helpful Member:
Most Deserving of a Hug: 
Funniest Member: 
Funniest Thread: bump war
Funniest Post:
Greatest Return From a Hiatus: Prostar
Most Improved Noob: SpeedCubeSUB30
Most Ambiguous Member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member: pjk
Biggest Fanboy:
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): CubeHead
Best New Method Proposal: 
The Best and Worst of Everything:

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member:
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member:
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member:
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member:

*Cubing*
Best Reaction to a World Record:
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: speedcubeshop vs cubicle
Biggest Controversy:
Best Cubing Parent: Tingman
Best Cubing Couple:


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 24, 2020)

Best Post: CCKT Tournament (Cubers Chess Knockout Tournament)
Best Thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/alternative-multiblind-scoring-system.77187/
Best New Member: @BenChristman1 
Best Profile Picture: @ucube
Best Signature: @sigalig 
Best Debater: @mark49152 
Most Helpful Member: @qwr 
Most Deserving of a Hug: @Ben Whitmore , @Brest 
Funniest Member: @TipsterTrickster 
Funniest Thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/irrational-cubing-friend-thread.79000/
Funniest Post: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/100-100-2x2-multiblind-progress-thread.78211/#post-1385949
Greatest Return From a Hiatus: @Faz 
Most Improved Noob: @cubeshepherd 
Most Ambiguous Member: @guysensei1 
Most Under-Appreciated Member: @pjk 
Biggest Fanboy: Me (I like every speedcuber)
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): Max Siauw ZBLL series
Best New Method Proposal: 5-style
The Best and Worst of Everything: 

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: @Kit Clement 
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: @xyzzy
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: @Mike Hughey 
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: @Jeoy gouly

*Cubing*
Best Reaction to a World Record: Rami Sbahi any 2x2 WRs reaction
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Max and Tymon
Biggest Controversy: 4.41 3x3 WR by a Mexico guy who faked his solve
Best Cubing Parent: David Zemdegs
Best Cubing Couple: Kit and Lauren (They do a lot of work for the speedcubing community)

So many more members have contributed to this forum.
I am happy to have discovered this forum in the year 2013.

Happy Cubing, F L2 E' L' E L' F' !


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Just a reminder, DON’T @ people in your posts (eg @BenChristman1). It causes a lot of notifications for everybody!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 24, 2020)

*SpeedSolving.com*
Best Post:
Best Thread:https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/my-quest-for-sub-8-petrus-week-61.75285/
Best New Member:
Best Profile Picture:
Best Signature: Crispy Cubing
Best Debater:+1 for Owen Morrison
Most Helpful Member:
Most Deserving of a Hug: PapaSmurf
Funniest Member:
Funniest Thread:
Funniest Post: thats a 2x2 scramble my guy(post #9704 of https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...d-scrambles-thread.1696/page-454#post-1400572 ) by DNF_Cuber
Greatest Return From a Hiatus:Sub1Hour
Most Improved Noob: Nir1213
Most Ambiguous Member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member:GenTheThief
Biggest Fanboy:+1 for Sub1Hour
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing):
Best New Method Proposal:+1 for Mehta by Devagio
The Best and Worst of Everything:

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: +1 for Abunickabhi
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member:+1 for xyzzy
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: PetrusQuber
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: Nir1213*

*Cubing*
Best Reaction to a World Record:Will Callan 1.23 2x2 avg(NR)
Biggest Cubing Rivalry:Max Park vs. Feliks Zemdegs
Biggest Controversy:Yusheng Du 3.47 world record
Best Cubing Parent:+1 for Tingman
Best Cubing Couple:

*He may not be funny, but he's wacky


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Err
> I think to be honest I’m gonna go with some relatively new stuff since if someone makes a really good post in 2013 it would be kinda boring to see it win every year and such, so yeah.



Mentally add "of 2020" to all of the awards; it's all meant to be from this year. However, you could nominate just the 2020 posts from a thread(for example, maybe you think New Method thread used to be really good but this year wasn't great, don't nominate it. But if you think that Upcoming Puzzles was good specifically this year, then you can nominate it)



qwr said:


> it's the opposite of childish. you'll never see children arguing about healthcare or if taxation is theft (it is)



The way the arguments were done didn't sound formal, respectful, and based on fact, but were mostly based on slanderous exaggerations, strawmen, and countless personal attacks to the subject of the debates. It seemed like the first presidential debate of 2020 and not like a real formal debate(and yes, I'm calling out BOTH sides of all of the debates I've mentioned(including the presidential one), not anybody in particular

Anyway it's just opinion so it doesn't really matter what someone else thinks, we're all voting on our own biased opinions



Athefre said:


> Every year I always think that these awards need more categories that recognize the contributions of our forum members. There are so many more ways that people help the community. Ways in which people create progress, make the forums a better place, and there is so much more to method development than just a new method. I think the following, and other, categories should be added:
> 
> Most Impressive Video Single
> Most Impressive Video Average
> ...



I agree. Next year we will likely run a thread where people can suggest categories; having more people usually results in better ideas overall



Sub1Hour said:


> Not my signature btw



It used to be, that's why I quoted it(in case you changed it). Unless I completely blanked and saw the wrong name when I was checking, which is definitely possible lol


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 24, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Best Signature: DNF Cuber


Is it the gan sucks part that you like?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 24, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Is it the gan sucks part that you like?


yes


ProStar said:


> It used to be, that's why I quoted it(in case you changed it). Unless I completely blanked and saw the wrong name when I was checking, which is definitely possible lol


That was never my signature, but I think it might have been spacey's but I'm not sure. all I know is it looks familiar.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> That was never my signature, but I think it might have been spacey's but I'm not sure. all I know is it looks familiar.



Alright I checked and you're right, it's Spacey's.


----------



## qwr (Nov 24, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> Most Helpful Member: @qwr


idk but ok


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 25, 2020)

I nominate @Devagio and the mehta method for best new method proposal


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 25, 2020)

Best Post:
Best Thread:
Best New Member: qwr
Best Profile Picture: Sub1hour
Best Signature: 
Best Debater: PapaSmurf
Most Helpful Member: ProStar
Most Deserving of a Hug: abunickabhi
Funniest Member: brododragon
Funniest Thread: 
Funniest Post: 
Greatest Return From a Hiatus: Sub1Hour
Most Improved Noob: Nmile7300
Most Ambiguous Member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member: Mike Hughey
Biggest Fanboy: Sub1hour
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): 
Best New Method Proposal: YruRU
The Best and Worst of Everything:

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: Nmile7300
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: xyzzy 
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: Ben Christman
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: LukasCubes

*Cubing*
Best Reaction to a World Record: 
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Feliks and Max
Biggest Controversy: CFOP vs. Roux
Best Cubing Parent: 
Best Cubing Couple:


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 25, 2020)

In my opinion

Best Post:
Best Thread: Accomplishment Thread https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/accomplishment-thread.1688
Best New Member: @qwr
Best Profile Picture: @DNF_Cuber (I love basketball so ima put him on here)
Best Signature:
Best Debater: @PapaSmurf
Most Helpful Member: @PetrusQuber
Most Deserving of a Hug:
Funniest Member:
Funniest Thread:
Funniest Post:
Greatest Return From a Hiatus: @Sub1Hour
Most Improved Noob: @Owen Morrison
Most Ambiguous Member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member: @Mike Hughey
Biggest Fanboy:
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing):
Best New Method Proposal: Mehta-TDR (by @Devagio)
The Best and Worst of Everything: @Nir1213

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: @Mike Hughey (duh)
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: @Tao Yu
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: @BenChristman1
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: *I would vote my self here but i cant because i would look stupid lol*

*Cubing*
Best Reaction to a World Record:
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Feliks and Max
Biggest Controversy: CFOP vs. ZB (NOT ROUX)
Best Cubing Parent: @Kevin1958
Best Cubing Couple:

this will be edited as time goes on.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 25, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> @DNF_Cuber (I love basketball so ima put him on here)


Don't put @'s. It gives spam to people(thanks for nominating me though)


LukasCubes said:


> CFOP vs. ZB (NOT ROUX)


Also what's wrong with roux?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 25, 2020)

best reaction to world record: martin egdal getting square-1 wr single

CHILL ITS A JOKE


----------



## gruuby (Nov 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *SpeedSolving.com*
> Best Thread: +1 for Upcoming Puzzles
> Best New Member: brododragon
> Best Profile Picture: PingPongCuber
> ...


I'm funnie lol


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Nov 25, 2020)

I nominate @qwr for best profile picture.

It's just iconic. I'm sorry.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 25, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> Best Cubing Parent: David Zemdegs


Thanks! I try...


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Nov 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Most Improved Noob: WarriorCatCuber


Lol. Why though?


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 25, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Lol. Why though?


cuz you went from sub-30 to sub-14


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 25, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> cuz you went from sub-30 to sub-14


i was averaging 2 minutes in February 2020, now I average low 12. is that fast?


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 25, 2020)

I nominate @Owen Morrison for.most improved noob. Will think of some more stuff later.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 25, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Lol. Why though?



*I have spoken.*


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 25, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> i was averaging 2 minutes in February 2020, now I average low 12. is that fast?


I started in november but then quit before I started *Speed*cubing. I started up again by learning ortega in april, so I have to tell everyone it's been a year when it is more like 7 months


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 25, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I started in november but then quit before I started *Speed*cubing. I started up again by learning ortega in april, so I have to tell everyone it's been a year when it is more like 7 months


I started in mid-june, and I'm sub 16 3x3, sub 6 2x2, sub 1:10 4x4, sub 2:10 5x5, sub 2 megaminx, sub 35 square-1, sub 10 pyraminx, slow 7x7.

This is what quarantine does to you


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 26, 2020)

am i allowed to host or run next year's awards or do i just do it late next year or just ask a mod or what?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 26, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> am i allowed to host or run next year's awards or do i just do it late next year or just ask a mod or what?


Well, this year's aren't over, you aren't any more qualified than BenChristman1 or ProStar , and you haven't been known to be dedicated or consistent.


----------



## qwr (Nov 26, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> am i allowed to host or run next year's awards or do i just do it late next year or just ask a mod or what?


NO


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 26, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> am i allowed to host or run next year's awards or do i just do it late next year or just ask a mod or what?


We'll you have to put in a lot of work if you want to.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 27, 2020)

*ATTENTION*

Ben and I have decided that the deadline for nominations will be December 15, 2020, and the following day a Google Form will open with the most nominated members in each category for you to vote in.



RiceMan_ said:


> We'll you have to put in a lot of work if you want to.



I find this post especially funny, considering the PM Ben and I have for the awards was created on Monday literally an hour or so after I came back. This was the general conversation:

Me: Yo lets do the awards, here's the list of categories from 2016
Ben: Sure that mostly looks good, here's some stuff that needs changing
Me: Aight that looks good. I'll make the post


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *ATTENTION*
> 
> Ben and I have decided that the deadline for nominations will be December 15, 2020, and the following day a Google Form will open with the most nominated members in each category for you to vote in.
> 
> ...


ok so the monday or weekend before or after thanksgiving i can just post the awards for next year?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 27, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> ok so the monday or weekend before or after thanksgiving i can just post the awards for next year?


If me and @ProStar are still active, and decide to do it again, then we might decide to have 1 or 2 others help us.


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 27, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> If me and @ProStar are still active, and decide to do it again, then we might decide to have 1 or 2 others help us.


aight i got it


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 30, 2020)

Just reminding everybody to put in your nominations before December 15th!


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 30, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> i was averaging 2 minutes in February 2020, now I average low 12. is that fast?


everybody improves at their own pace, you shouldnt compare yourself to others. Besides i think your doing great!
i was averaging 5 minutes in August, and then 1 minute in like September, now in November im almost sub 30.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 30, 2020)

When will these be 'handed out'?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 30, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> When will these be 'handed out'?


The voting will close on December 31st, then we will “hand them out” on January 1st.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> The voting will close on December 31st, then we will “hand them out” on January 1st.



Unless we're both lazy


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Greatest Return From a Hiatus:


Dayan  (I’m pretty sure that’s not allowed...)


----------



## Scollier (Nov 30, 2020)

*THE CATEGORIES

SpeedSolving.com*
Best Post:
Best Thread: Help for cubers who want to beat sub-x (CFOP) by Zubin Park
Best New Member:
Best Profile Picture: ProStar
Best Signature: PetrusQuber
Best Debater: hexacuber
Most Helpful Member: BenChristman1
Most Deserving of a Hug:
Funniest Member:
Funniest Thread:
Funniest Post:
Greatest Return From a Hiatus:
Most Improved Noob: Micah Morrison
Most Ambiguous Member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member:
Biggest Fanboy:
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): Jperm
Best New Method Proposal:
The Best and Worst of Everything:

*Cubing*
Best Reaction to a World Record: Max Park 7x7 wr
Biggest Cubing Rivalry:
Biggest Controversy:
Best Cubing Parent:
Best Cubing Couple:

_I will add more if I come up with them. _


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 30, 2020)

Scollier said:


> *THE CATEGORIES
> 
> SpeedSolving.com*
> Best Post:
> ...


a J Perm simp, I see


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 30, 2020)

Scollier said:


> Best Debater: MJS Cubing


I hope not, my poor pineapple pizza isn't a very good one


----------



## Scollier (Nov 30, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> a J Perm simp, I see



JPERM FTW


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 30, 2020)

*THE CATEGORIES

SpeedSolving.com*
Best Post: 
Best Thread:
Best New Member: DNF_Cuber
Best Profile Picture: qwr
Best Signature: Spacey10
Best Debater: Benchristman
Most Helpful Member: Prostar
Most Deserving of a Hug: Faz
Funniest Member: 
Funniest Thread:
Funniest Post:
Greatest Return From a Hiatus: Prostar
Most Improved Noob: 
Most Ambiguous Member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member: 
Biggest Fanboy:
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): Jperm
Best New Method Proposal: Devagio, on the Mehta method.
The Best and Worst of Everything:

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: 
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: x-why-zed-zed-why (xyzzy)
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: Prostar
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: LukasCubes

*Cubing*
Best Reaction to a World Record:
Biggest Cubing Rivalry:
Biggest Controversy: Pineapples on pizza vs no pinapples on pizza
Best Cubing Parent:
Best Cubing Couple: Cubehead and cuteycubing (i think thats her channel name)


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 30, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> Best Cubing Couple: Cubehead and cuteycubing (i think thats her channel name)


cutey cubey, I think.


----------



## Scollier (Nov 30, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): Jperm



@hexacuber you are outnumbered...


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 30, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> yeah j perm is way overrated


why isnt there a cubing youtuber debate thread!???? Somebody make one!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 30, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> why isnt there a cubing youtuber debate thread!???? Somebody make one!


i got you covered
edit: made thread


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 1, 2020)

Best Post: Help for cubers who want to beat sub-x cfop (Zubin Park)
Best Thread: Speedsolving All-Event Ladder Tournament! (PingPongCuber)
Best New Member: BenChristman1
Best Profile Picture: PingPongCuber
Best Signature: "
"I Speak Facts and All I get back is Opinions" - #NoLongerSilentMajority - If you want the truth, then you found the right man.
WQAC Committee Member - Be kind to one another, tender-hearted, forgiving each other, just as God in Christ also has forgiven you. Eph 4:32 " (cubesheperd)
Best Debater: cubesheperd
Most Helpful Member: ProStar
Most Deserving of a Hug: Aerma
Funniest Member: brododragon
Funniest Thread: Speedcubing Jokes Here!! (Metallic Silver)
Most Ambiguous Member: Owen Morison (He practices a lot I guess)
The Best and Worst of Everything: LukasCubes and Nir1213


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> Best Post: Help for cubers who want to beat sub-x cfop (Zubin Park)
> Best Thread: Speedsolving All-Event Ladder Tournament! (PingPongCuber)
> Best New Member: BenChristman1
> Best Profile Picture: PingPongCuber
> ...


oof im worst


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 1, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> oof im worst


I think he meant you can be great but you have your drawbacks and that applied to you and @LukasCubes


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 1, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> oof im worst


At first you were a bit immature with your posts, but that's not the case anymore. Plus, you don't like pineapple pizza!


----------



## LukasCubes (Dec 1, 2020)

yay someone nominated me lol


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> At first you were a bit immature with your posts, but that's not the case anymore. Plus, you don't like pineapple pizza!


at least everyone hates me at the same time everyone likes me
but idc


----------



## ProStar (Dec 7, 2020)

Bump! Remember to get your nominations in before December 16th!


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 7, 2020)

Wait I will send mine right now


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 7, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> Wait I will send mine right now


You don’t have to send them, you just post on this thread.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 7, 2020)

Best Post:
Best Thread:
*Which Cube Should I Get? Up To Date Recommendations*

Best New Member: Benchristman1
Best Profile Picture Prostar
Best Signature:
Best Debater:Spacey
Most Helpful Member:Benchristman1
Most Deserving of a Hug:
Funniest Member Prostar
Funniest Thread:
Funniest Post:
Greatest Return From a Hiatus:
Most Improved Noob:Nir1213
Most Ambiguous Member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member:
Biggest Fanboy:
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing):Jperm f2l tricks
Best New Method Proposal:
The Best and Worst of Everything:

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member:
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member:
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member:
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member:

*Cubing*
Best Reaction to a World Record:
Biggest Cubing Rivalry:Tingmanvstinl cubing
Biggest Controversy:
Best Cubing Parent:Tingman
Best Cubing Couple:Cubehead and cutiecubie


----------



## brododragon (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## brododragon (Dec 7, 2020)

Hmm, there might be too many submissions to win at this point. Should've returned sooner? if everybody votes, it might happen




Athefre said:


> Every year I always think that these awards need more categories that recognize the contributions of our forum members. There are so many more ways that people help the community. Ways in which people create progress, make the forums a better place, and there is so much more to method development than just a new method. I think the following, and other, categories should be added:
> 
> Most Impressive Video Single
> Most Impressive Video Average
> ...


+1 this



ProStar said:


> Don't nominate yourself, you will look very stupid.


oops...
ₛₕₕₕ


----------



## brododragon (Dec 7, 2020)

*SpeedSolving.com*
Best Post:
Best Thread:
Best New Member: *DNF_Cuber* 
Best Profile Picture: *xyzzy*
Best Signature:
Best Debater: *Kit Clement*
Most Helpful Member: *kubesolver*
Most Deserving of a Hug: *Aerma*
Funniest Member: *Sub1Hour*
Funniest Thread:
Funniest Post:
Greatest Return From a Hiatus:
Most Improved Noob: *PizzaCuber/Cubinwitdapizza*
Most Ambiguous Member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member:* Nuuk Cuber*
Biggest Fanboy: *Sub1Hour *(please spare me sub1hour)
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): idk if it counts but* Solving an x by x like an x by x (J Perm)*
Best New Method Proposal: All the HK stuff
The Best and Worst of Everything: *Lighttake reactolution

In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: I'm gonna go ahead and vote *Mike Hughey* and there is nothing you can do
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: *xyzzy*
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: *ProStar*
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: *DerpBoiMoon

Cubing*
Best Reaction to a World Record: *Max's* (all of them? hopefully the Forum Award Police don't arrest me)
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: I'm a normie but Feliks/Max  *BrodoBumpers/PizzaBumpers*
Biggest Controversy: Bump War
Best Cubing Parent: that australian guy who is he
Best Cubing Couple:

EDIT: oops triple post


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 7, 2020)

Greatest Return From a Hiatus: brododragon
edit: should I do a "like this post of you would like to nominate him" ?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 7, 2020)

Most Improved Noob: Owen Morrison

The amount he's improved at megaminx is remarkable....


----------



## brododragon (Dec 7, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> edit: should I do a "like this post of you would like to nominate him" ?


maybe? but im not ProStar


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 7, 2020)

I nominate @ProStar for best return from a hiatus.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 7, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Best Signature: DNF Cuber





LukasCubes said:


> Best Profile Picture: @DNF_Cuber (I love basketball so ima put him on here)





Nir1213 said:


> Best New Member: DNF_Cuber





brododragon said:


> Most Helpful Member: *DNF_Cuber*


I am getting more nominations than my projected number(0) but they are in too many different categories. Let's centralize our efforts to make a noob on the forums win something!


Spoiler



JK though


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 7, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> Greatest Return From a Hiatus: brododragon
> edit: should I do a "like this post of you would like to nominate him" ?


Please don’t, it’ll make it way harder to count. I’m going to edit my post because my guy @brododragon now has just blown up.

EDIT: Never mind, Sub1Hour was just too good. He went, like, 18 months with no posts, then was consistently active since he came back.


----------



## brododragon (Dec 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Please don’t, it’ll make it way harder to count. I’m going to edit my post because my guy @brododragon now has just blown up.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, Sub1Hour was just too good. He went, like, 18 months with no posts, then was consistently active since he came back.


Darn, I was that close.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Darn, I was that close.


As long as you get one nomination, then you will be on the ballot.


----------



## brododragon (Dec 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> As long as you get one nomination, then you will be on the ballot.


yeah, but every vote counts.

EDIT: I'm dumb


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> yeah, but every vote counts.


The nominations don’t count as votes. If you get nominated once, then you’re on the ballot, then people can vote for you, even if they nominated somebody else.


----------



## brododragon (Dec 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> The nominations don’t count as votes. If you get nominated once, then you’re on the ballot, then people can vote for you, even if they nominated somebody else.


ohhhhhhhh I am dumb


----------



## ProStar (Dec 7, 2020)

@brododragon Why did you have to come back now I'm gonna have to re-look at the nominations to count up all the new ones you're gonna get from edited posts.

Probably will just wait until voting day though


----------



## brododragon (Dec 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> @brododragon Why did you have to come back now I'm gonna have to re-look at the nominations to count up all the new ones you're gonna get from edited posts.
> 
> Probably will just wait until voting day though


see? it all worked out.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Dec 8, 2020)

Woah. I missed a lot: (I'll edit these nominations as I go along)
Best Post:
Best Thread: *Upcoming Puzzles*
Best New Member:
Best Profile Picture: *ProStar*
Best Signature: *Brododragon*
Best Debater: *qwr*
Most Helpful Member: *Zubin Park (Sub X thread)*
Most Deserving of a Hug: 
Funniest Member:
Funniest Thread:
Funniest Post:
Greatest Return From a Hiatus:
Most Improved Noob: *Owen Morrison (Megaminx Solves are insane)*
Most Ambiguous Member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member: 
Biggest Fanboy:
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): *Cubing Roundup (Cubing Critics YT)*
Best New Method Proposal:
The Best and Worst of Everything:

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: 
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: *qwr*
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: *ProStar*
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member:

*Cubing*
Best Reaction to a World Record: 
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: *Cubing Encoded + EZ Cubing*
Biggest Controversy: 
Best Cubing Parent: *Tingman*
Best Cubing Couple: *CubeHead + CutieCubie

EDIT: Changed my signature.. *


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 9, 2020)

*THE CATEGORIES

SpeedSolving.com*
Best Post:
Best Thread: Quest for sub 8 with Petrus
Best New Member: Alex Davidson
Best Profile Picture: Owen Morrison
Best Signature:
Best Debater:
Most Helpful Member:
Most Deserving of a Hug: 
Funniest Member:
Funniest Thread:
Funniest Post:
Greatest Return From a Hiatus:
Most Improved Noob: Eamon
Most Ambiguous Member:
Most Under-Appreciated Member:
Biggest Fanboy:
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing):
Best New Method Proposal: Mehta Method 
The Best and Worst of Everything: Prostar and Asumcuber (and his alt)

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member:
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: x y zed zed y
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: Prostar
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: 

*Cubing*
Best Reaction to a World Record:
Biggest Cubing Rivalry:
Biggest Controversy:
Best Cubing Parent:
Best Cubing Couple:


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 9, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> Best New Member: Alex Davidson



thanks <3


----------



## G2013 (Dec 9, 2020)

*SpeedSolving.com*
Best Post: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)'s "how to be sub10 with 10 different methods" intro
Best Thread: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)'s "how to be sub10 with 10 different methods"
Best New Member: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)
Best Profile Picture: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)
Best Signature: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)'s "oh is a meme event"
Best Debater: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)
Most Helpful Member: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)
Most Deserving of a Hug: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)
Funniest Member: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)
Funniest Thread: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)'s "Tao Cube review"
Funniest Post: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)'s "Tao Cube review" first post
Greatest Return From a Hiatus: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東) after a 8 hour break when he went to bed
Most Improved Noob: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)
Most Ambiguous Member: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)
Most Under-Appreciated Member: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)
Biggest Fanboy: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東) fan of Tao Yu
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)'s "N00b to PRO on Megaminx puzzle solving"
Best New Method Proposal: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)'s Roux sideways (LSE is <RS>)
The Best and Worst of Everything: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)

*Cubing*
Best Reaction to a World Record: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東) for Wong Kin Lok Kevin's 7x7x7 CUBE puzzle World Record
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東) vs. Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)
Biggest Controversy: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東) when he said "hi"
Best Cubing Parent: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東) (my dad)
Best Cubing Couple: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東) and Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)

hope I don't get benned for this, posting with ❤


----------



## ProStar (Dec 9, 2020)

G2013 said:


> *SpeedSolving.com*
> Best Post: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)'s "how to be sub10 with 10 different methods" intro
> Best Thread: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)'s "how to be sub10 with 10 different methods"
> Best New Member: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)
> ...



Why?


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Dec 9, 2020)

G2013 said:


> Best Cubing Couple: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東) and Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東)



Very interesting couple.


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 9, 2020)

guido loves antonio
gotta respect that


----------



## G2013 (Dec 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why?


Someone made me do it.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

G2013 said:


> Someone made me do it.


wait who


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 10, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> wait who


I would guess Tao Yu based on that he reacted with angry to this post:


G2013 said:


> Someone made me do it.


Which means he might not have wanted him saying that someone made him do it.

Also, this makes me think Tao Yu made him make that post:


G2013 said:


> Biggest Fanboy: Antonio Kam Ho Tung (甘浩東) fan of Tao Yu


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I would guess Tao Yu based on that he reacted with angry to this post:
> 
> Which means he might not have wanted him saying that someone made him do it.
> 
> Also, this makes me think Tao Yu made him make that post:


*gasps* @Tao Yu how could you!???


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 10, 2020)

Best Post: nachbildung
Best Color Coding: cardan reduction
Best Thread: fto this is the best i can think of for now ig
Worst Thread: bump wars
Best New Member: holy crap they're all awful have you read _any_ of their posts?
Best Profile Picture: shadowslice 
Best Signature: chris hardwick
Best Debater: papasmurf
Most Helpful Member: ben christman
Most Deserving of a Hug: abunickabhi
Funniest Member: ronxu
Funniest Thread: revenge, particularly eyes
Funniest Post: 2014 yeah this is me but also owen and prostar
Greatest Return From a Hiatus: athefre
Most Improved Noob: warriorcatcuber
Most Ambiguous Member: anto
Most Under-Appreciated Member: shadowslice
Biggest Fanboy: anto of iuri
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): The 12 days of Christmazz
Best New Method Proposal: not yruru
The Best and Worst of Everything: this thread

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: abunickabhi
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: herbert kociemba xyzzy
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: RedstoneTim
Kirjava Award for Wackiest (since when was kirjava known for being "wacky"?) Member: OneWheel

*Cubing*
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Owen Morrison and not reacting with eyes up
Biggest Controversy: CubingEncoded not having good content??!?!?!
Best Cubing Parent: Mike Hughey


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Best Cubing Parent: *Mike Hughey*


and...?


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 10, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> and...?


...and what?

The category is for best cubing parent, and I chose a parent who cubes. It's not cubing parent _and_ child, or cubing parent _and_ spouse/partner.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> ...and what?
> 
> The category is for best cubing parent, and I chose a parent who cubes. It's not cubing parent _and_ child, or cubing parent _and_ spouse/partner.


ok makes sense thank you


----------



## ProStar (Dec 10, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Biggest Controversy: CubingEncoded not having good content??!?!?!



From my point of view, that's fact


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> From my point of view, that's fact


looking at this objectively its obviously an opinion but on my point of view too, i would have to agree with you.


----------



## Silky (Dec 11, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Best New Member: holy crap they're all awful have you read _any_ of their posts?


Ouch dude, that's cold. I think I make quality posts..


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 11, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Best New Member: holy crap they're all awful have you read _any_ of their posts?


... not all new members are bad...


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> ... not all new members are bad...


notable ones that arent bad are @Alex Davison and @DNF_Cuber .


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> notable ones that arent bad are @Alex Davison and @DNF_Cuber .


Actually @Nir1213 was pretty notable. Don’t know who that is though.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Actually @Nir1213 was pretty notable. Don’t know who that is though.


idk he prob some weirdo hiding under an outdated meme


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> idk he prob some weirdo hiding under an outdated meme


Yeah. Maybe we will know one day


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> notable ones that arent bad are @Alex Davison and @DNF_Cuber .


im offended no one mentioned me


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 11, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I would guess Tao Yu based on that he reacted with angry to this post:



How dare you accuse me of this. I would never do something so unserious.

I ask you this: how can I, from Ireland, make Guido, in Argentina, do anything at all? What possible incentive could I offer him to get him to make such an embarrassing and unfunny post?

That said, here are my nominations:

Best Post: Guido Dipietro
Best Color Coding: Guido Dipietro
Best Thread: Guido Dipietro
Worst Thread: Guido Dipietro
Best New Member: Guido Dipietro
Best Profile Picture: Guido Dipietro
Best Signature: Guido Dipietro
Best Debater: Guido Dipietro
Most Helpful Member: Guido Dipietro
Most Deserving of a Hug: Guido Dipietro
Funniest Member: Guido Dipietro
Funniest Thread: Guido Dipietro
Funniest Post: Guido Dipietro
Greatest Return From a Hiatus: Guido Dipietro
Most Improved Noob: Guido Dipietro
Most Ambiguous Member: Guido Dipietro
Most Under-Appreciated Member: Guido Dipietro
Biggest Fanboy: Guido Dipietro
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): Guido Dipietro FMC playlist
Best New Method Proposal: GuidoFOP
The Best and Worst of Everything: Guido Dipietro

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: Guido Dipietro
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: Guido Dipietro
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: Guido Dipietro
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: Guido Dipietro

*Cubing*
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Guido Dipietro and Tao Yu
Biggest Controversy: Tao Yu - Guido Dipietro collusion!!???
Best Cubing Parent: Guido Dipietro


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 11, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> im offended no one mentioned me


Welcome to the world of people that are never mentioned


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 11, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Welcome to the world of people that are never mentioned


yeah its sad


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> im offended no one mentioned me


your not new, but your nice. im pretty sure you werent bad when you first joined


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> ... not all new members are bad...


Thank god someone said this. My self esteem was down the tubes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2020)

Best Cubing Couple: Guido Dipietro and Tao Yu


----------



## ProStar (Dec 12, 2020)

*ANNOUNCEMENT*

Today is the last day for nominations and the voting will start tomorrow, so it's time to finish your nominations!

To make it simpler, "Best Cubing Couple" doesn't apply to a pair of cubers, but specifically a married couple that both cube


The google form will be out sometime tomorrow!


----------



## G2013 (Dec 12, 2020)

Hm, didn't know you had to be married to be a couple


----------



## ProStar (Dec 13, 2020)

G2013 said:


> Hm, didn't know you had to be married to be a couple



True, it wasn't actually officially clarified in the rules. I guess if everyone likes just having any pair of cubers count as a "cubing couple", we can change it. I've made a poll, you can vote there


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Here it is ... the moment you've all been waiting for ... the ballot! Make sure to fill this out by December 31, then we will hopefully have the results out the next day, on January 1, 2021! Let me or @ProStar know if anything is wrong with the form, and one of us will get it changed as soon as possible!









2020 Forum Awards (Section 1: SpeedSolving.com)


Fill out this form to vote on who you think should win each award. You are allowed to skip certain categories, but it is suggested that you fill out all of them!




forms.gle


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 14, 2020)

Filled it


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 14, 2020)

i don't think i was mentioned, so ima have to work on being a better forum member in 2021


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Here it is ... the moment you've all been waiting for ... the ballot! Make sure to fill this out by December 31, then we will hopefully have the results out the next day, on January 1, 2021! Let me or @ProStar know if anything is wrong with the form, and one of us will get it changed as soon as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some typos in your form:

Shadowslice's forum name is actually "shadowslice e", not just "shadowslice".
PapaSmurf's forum name does not have a space, nor does RedstoneTim's forum name.
Athefre's forum name is capitalized as "Athefre", as is "Ronxu".

For the "Best Series on YouTube (Cubing)" section, you misspelled "Christmazz" as "Christmas".

For "Best Cubing Couple", you have "Kit and Lauren Clement", but for the other 3 couples you use an ampersand (&) instead of writing out the word.

These things supposed to have happened in 2020, right? Martin Telesforo's fake 4.41 was from _many_ years ago, and a lot of the "Best New Member" are not new members (brodragon, BenChristman1, qwr, ) as they joined in 2019.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 14, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> i don't think i was mentioned, so ima have to work on being a better forum member in 2021


Even i was not mentioned lol


----------



## Silky (Dec 14, 2020)

I wasn't included in best new member, however I was nominated by Sub1Hour.. Is this a mistake or just not enough nominations?


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Dec 14, 2020)

I was barely on at all this year, but I nominate myself for 'Best person that comes on rarely and promises to be on more but fails every time'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 14, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Some typos in your form:
> 
> Shadowslice's forum name is actually "shadowslice e", not just "shadowslice".
> PapaSmurf's forum name does not have a space, nor does RedstoneTim's forum name.
> ...





Silky said:


> I wasn't included in best new member, however I was nominated by Sub1Hour.. Is this a mistake or just not enough nominations?


Thanks to both of you for pointing those things out! I have fixed those, and if you have filled out the form already, make sure to go vote Silky if you think that he/she is the best option!


GenTheThief said:


> These things supposed to have happened in 2020, right? Martin Telesforo's fake 4.41 was from _many_ years ago, and a lot of the "Best New Member" are not new members (brodragon, BenChristman1, qwr, ) as they joined in 2019.


I think that it will be stricter next year, but given that the Forum Awards haven't happened for multiple years, I think that this will be okay. I will make sure to make that a priority next year!

I would also like to note that I got rid of some nominations that were just nonsensical, so that may be why your nomination is not on the form.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 14, 2020)

Wow I actuall got nominated for best debater. I’m surprised. I thought I was more likely to get nominated for hiatus return, although I didn’t think I would get nominated for anything.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Here it is ... the moment you've all been waiting for ... the ballot! Make sure to fill this out by December 31, then we will hopefully have the results out the next day, on January 1, 2021! Let me or @ProStar know if anything is wrong with the form, and one of us will get it changed as soon as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I filled it out. I was dangerously close to checking myself on some of those, but I held back somehow.
Now vote for me and my honesty


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 14, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I filled it out. I was dangerously close to checking myself on some of those, but I held back somehow.
> Now vote for me and my honesty


Ummm...
So I _might _have voted for myself lol


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Ummm...
> So I _might _have voted for myself lol


On which one?I only saw you as most ambiguous member and that isn't really such an honor.
Since all the others are so highly esteemed


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 14, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> On which one?I only saw you as most ambiguous member and that isn't really such an honor.
> Since all the others are so highly esteemed


An award is an award...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 22, 2020)

Another reminder to fill out the form before the New Year!


----------



## qwr (Dec 22, 2020)

Best new user... me


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 22, 2020)

Here are my nominates:
Best Threads: For cubers who want to beat Sub X. 
Most under-appreciated Member: Mike Hughey
Best post: For cubers who want to beat Sub X (Zubin Park)
Best Profile Picture: Owen Morrison
Most helpful member: Mike Hughey
Best at everything: AlexICG (ichcubegern)
Best Cubing Parent: Ciparo(thx for Race to Sub X on 3x3)
Best YouTube Series: Friday Fours (Max Park) Completely underrated!!
Mike Hughey Award: Absoruud (helps on DC a Lot)
I Hope more ppl will recognize that Max's Series is amazing and nominate it


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 22, 2020)

You have to fill this form https://forms.gle/aPJemQ1JhUbjxb448


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 22, 2020)

nico_german_cuber said:


> Here are my nominates:
> Best Threads: For cubers who want to beat Sub X.
> Most under-appreciated Member: Mike Hughey
> Best post: For cubers who want to beat Sub X (Zubin Park)
> ...


Sorry, it’s too late to put in nominations. I do hope that you take the time to vote, though!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Sorry, it’s too late to put in nominations. I do hope that you take the time to vote, though!


Yes i did


----------



## Silky (Dec 24, 2020)

Bump since voting ends in a week !!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 24, 2020)

Silky said:


> Bump since voting ends in a week !!


I would also like to thank everybody for their nominations and votes! It’s been really successful and I’m excited to share the final results!

I also should mention that if there is a tie at the top of any category, we will release another form soon after with just those 2 options on it as a tiebreaker.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 24, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I would also like to thank everybody for their nominations and votes! It’s been really successful and I’m excited to share the final results!
> 
> I also should mention that if there is a tie at the top of any category, we will release another form soon after with just those 2 options on it as a tiebreaker.


What if they tie again


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 24, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> What if they tie again


I'm just hoping that that doesn't happen. I guess it'll just have to be called a tie, then.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> What if they tie again



Hey Siri, flip a coin


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Hey Siri, flip a coin


wait... What if the coin lands on its edge!?


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 24, 2020)

Then fate wants a tie, there You go


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> wait... What if the coin lands on its edge!?



*Then you flip it again*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 29, 2020)

72 hours left!!! Any responses after 11:59 PM EST on December 31st will not count, so make sure to get your votes in before then!









2020 Forum Awards (Section 1: SpeedSolving.com)


Fill out this form to vote on who you think should win each award. You are allowed to skip certain categories, but it is suggested that you fill out all of them!




forms.gle


----------



## ProStar (Dec 31, 2020)

Remember, almost no time left to vote! The form closes in less than 12 hours!


Also Happy New Year to all you Aussies out there


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Remember, almost no time left to vote! The form closes in less than 12 hours!
> 
> 
> Also Happy New Year to all you Aussies out there


Wait: for best pfp where it says ProStar, which pfp is it?!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 31, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Wait: for best pfp where it says ProStar, which pfp is it?!



*That's the point*


----------



## gruuby (Dec 31, 2020)

all of them


----------



## Silky (Dec 31, 2020)

Last day for voting ! If you haven't had a chance to vote for me now's the time !


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Remember, almost no time left to vote! The form closes in less than 12 hours!
> 
> 
> Also Happy New Year to all you Aussies out there





Silky said:


> Last day for voting ! If you haven't had a chance to vote for me now's the time !


You can also change your votes if you want, but the ballot will close at 11:59 PM EST!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Silky said:


> Last day for voting ! If you haven't had a chance to vote for me now's the time !


And me! That most ambiguous member badge would look really good on my award shelf


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 31, 2020)

Vote for me! Best new member, most helpful member, best pfp, best signature, and maybe something else.


----------



## Silky (Dec 31, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Vote for me! Best new member, most helpful member, best pfp, best signature, and maybe something else.


Dang, let me have best new member.. that's my only nomination..


----------



## ProStar (Dec 31, 2020)

Heheh I've already taken a peek at the results so I know (generally) how the awards are gonna turn out


----------



## Silky (Dec 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Heheh I've already taken a peek at the results so I know (generally) how the awards are gonna turn out


Really wish we had a sweat emoji right about now !


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 31, 2020)

Silky said:


> Dang, let me have best new member.. that's my only nomination..


you have been on the forums for 8 months. How are you new?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 31, 2020)

plz vote 4 me I need help I shall simp greatly for votes


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> you have been on the forums for 8 months. How are you new?


He joined in 2020.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 31, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> He joined in 2020.


true, I guess. There were no criteria, so that makes sense. I just think of him as Xy zee zee y junior.


----------



## Silky (Dec 31, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> true, I guess. There were no criteria, so that makes sense. I just think of him as Xy zee zee y junior.


I'm so flattered


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> true, I guess. There were no criteria, so that makes sense. I just think of him as Xy zee zee y junior.


I think you mean ehcks-wy-zed-zed-wy.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 31, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I think you mean ehcks-wy-zed-zed-wy.



No, it's


ehcz-wuhaye-zee-zee-wuhay


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 31, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I think you mean ehcks-wy-zed-zed-wy.


aren't you an american? Does minnesota have built in bad pronunciation?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, it's
> 
> 
> ehcz-wuhaye-zee-zee-wuhay


No it's



Spoiler



zizzy


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 31, 2020)

i


Alex Davison said:


> No it's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think of it as


"gen 6 pokemon games" "the gen 6 pokemon game that didnt happen x2" "The first letter of Yrimir"


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Dec 31, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> C Square 1 been m





BenChristman1 said:


> I think you mean ehcks-wy-zed-zed-wy.





ProStar said:


> No, it's
> 
> 
> ehcz-wuhaye-zee-zee-wuhay





DNF_Cuber said:


> aren't you an american? Does minnesota have built in bad pronunciation?





Alex Davison said:


> No it's
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TheSlykrCubr said:


> i
> 
> i think of it as
> 
> ...


I am not understanding any of this, but I guess I should just sit politely and twiddle my thumbs whilst this dies down...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> aren't you an american? Does minnesota have built in bad pronunciation?


No, it's because he's not American. Minnesota does have bad pronunciation, just not with that lol


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 31, 2020)

It is exss wahaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy ziey ziey wahaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy
brother of
excs eye soo ma voeed


Spoiler



Xisumavoid lol


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> It is exss wahaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy ziey ziey wahaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy
> brother of
> excs eye soo ma voeed
> 
> ...


Me: Thought it stopped at BenChristman
Jam88: Imma end this man's whole career.

On a serious note, can't wait for the results.


----------



## Silky (Dec 31, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Me: Thought it stopped at BenChristman
> Jam88: Imma end this man's whole career.
> 
> On a serious note, can't wait for the results.


Fsfs. Honestly just happy I got nominated


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Dec 31, 2020)

Silky said:


> Fsfs. Honestly just happy I got nominated


I didn't get nominated for anything, then again, I ain't too active on the forums nowadays.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Me: Thought it stopped at BenChristman
> Jam88: Imma end this man's whole career.
> 
> On a serious note, can't wait for the results.


If I haven't posted, it hasn't stopped yet


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 1, 2021)

So, there were 2 ties. Before revealing the final results, I'm giving everybody until January 2 at 11:59 PM EST to fill out the following form to decide who will win these 2 categories. The next day (January 3) the results will be revealed! Thanks to all 63 people who voted, and thanks to @ProStar for assisting with this undertaking!









2020 Forum Awards Ballot #2


There were 2 ties, so please choose between these 2 options for each category. This ballot will close at 11:59 PM EST on January 2, 2020!




forms.gle


----------



## ProStar (Jan 1, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> It is exss wahaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy ziey ziey wahaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy
> brother of
> excs eye soo ma voeed
> 
> ...



Hermitcraft pog


I'm a Mumbo fan myself


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 1, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Hermitcraft pog
> 
> 
> I'm a Mumbo fan myself


Yaaaaaas Mumbo gang!!! 12 bamboo and all that stuff


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 1, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Hermitcraft pog
> 
> 
> I'm a Mumbo fan myself





BenChristman1 said:


> Yaaaaaas Mumbo gang!!! 12 bamboo and all that stuff


I'm xisuma and grian fanboy
I also watch mumbo, impulse and tango


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 1, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Best New Member: holy crap they're all awful have you read _any_ of their posts?





Jam88 said:


> ... not all new members are bad...





BenChristman1 said:


> I think you mean ehcks-wy-zed-zed-wy.





ProStar said:


> ehcz-wuhaye-zee-zee-wuhay





Alex Davison said:


> zizzy





Jam88 said:


> It is exss wahaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy ziey ziey wahaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy
> brother of
> excs eye soo ma voeed



um can i change my nomination for _best and__ "worst of everything"_ to you guys spamming nonsense about how to pronounce xyzzy, or is that also included in the forum awards, so it already count?


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 1, 2021)

ITS
*EX WHY ZED ZED WHY*


----------



## ProStar (Jan 1, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> um can i change my nomination for _best and__ "worst of everything"_ to you guys spamming nonsense about how to pronounce xyzzy, or is that also included in the forum awards, so it already count?



Which part is the best? I assume it's all of my posts


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 1, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Which part is the best? I assume it's all of my posts


I mean, it seems as though all of you are saying the same thing except in different ways....


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 1, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> um can i change my nomination for _best and__ "worst of everything"_ to you guys spamming nonsense about how to pronounce xyzzy, or is that also included in the forum awards, so it already count?


honestly i would probably be the worst of everything but now i dont think i fit into any category.


----------



## PetraPine (Jan 1, 2021)

Can I have the official longest thread bump 
~13 years!


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 1, 2021)

ObscureCuber said:


> Can I have the official longest thread bump
> ~13 years!


i actually mentioned it in a post on your profile, 13 years is alot.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 3, 2021)

oh no i missed voting


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 3, 2021)

When are the results going to release?


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 3, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> When are the results going to release?


Tomorrow I believe (according to Ben.)


----------



## Silky (Jan 3, 2021)

Results when?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 3, 2021)

Here are the winners!!! Congratulations to everybody who won! Thanks to @ProStar for helping, and I look forward to 2021!

*SpeedSolving.com*
Best Post: @Zubin Park’s “Help for Cubers who want to Beat Sub-X (CFOP)”
Best Thread: @Sergey’s “Upcoming Puzzles”
Best New Member: @Spacey10
Best Profile Picture: @ProStar
Best Signature: @Spacey10
Best Debater: @PapaSmurf
Most Helpful Member: @Mike Hughey
Most Deserving of a Hug: @Aerma
Funniest Member: @brododragon
Funniest Thread: @Metallic Silver’s “Speedcubing Jokes Here!!”
Funniest Post:


Nuuk cuber said:


> That's weird...
> 
> 
> Sent from the McDonalds Ice Cream Machine using Tapatalk


Greatest Return From a Hiatus: @ProStar
Most Improved Noob: @Owen Morrison
Most Ambiguous Member: @Jam88
Most Under-Appreciated Member: @Mike Hughey
Biggest Fanboy: @Sub1Hour
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): J Perm’s F2L Tricks
Best New Method Proposal: @Devagio’s Mehta
The Best and Worst of Everything: @LukasCubes

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: @Kit Clement
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: @xyzzy
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: @Devagio
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: @brododragon

*Cubing*
Best Reaction to a World Record: Martin Egdal’s 4.59 Square-1 Single
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Feliks Zemdegs vs Max Park
Biggest Controversy: Pineapple on Pizza
Best Cubing Parent: @Mike Hughey
Best Cubing Couple: CubeHead and CutieCubie


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 3, 2021)

We did it boys. Not even realise that this was a thing yet win something. Thanks everyone for appreciating my FACTS and LOGIC.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Here are the winners!!! Congratulations to everybody who won! Thanks to @ProStar for helping, and I look forward to 2021!
> 
> *SpeedSolving.com*
> 
> The Best and Worst of Everything: @LukasCubes


I should be here, but im not
Im the best and worst, im worst because I suck at cubing, and Im best because uhh.. uhm... because of something.


----------



## gruuby (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm funni guy now


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 4, 2021)

I better win something next year, or Robert will come back to life to annihilate you all.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 4, 2021)

2021 Resolutions:
My Friend: "You want to succeed in becoming a better person on the forums don't you?"
Me: Yeh... Something like that
Also Me:


BenChristman1 said:


> Best Debater: @PapaSmurf


......


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Here are the winners!!! Congratulations to everybody who won! Thanks to @ProStar for helping, and I look forward to 2021!
> Most Ambiguous Member: @Jam88


Yay I won something
is it an insult?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 4, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Yay I won something
> is it an insult?



I don't know, you're not being very clear


----------



## brododragon (Jan 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: @brododragon


ok now i can die a happy man, this is all i need in life


BenChristman1 said:


> Funniest Member: @brododragon


ooh cool


----------



## ProStar (Jan 4, 2021)

Why did everyone vote for @Aerma for "Most Deserving of a Hug"?


Also pog @Sub1Hour I am more epic in my returning


----------



## brododragon (Jan 4, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Why did everyone vote for @Aerma for "Most Deserving of a Hug"?


because she is


----------



## ProStar (Jan 4, 2021)

Also there's this lol



Congrats to Devagio for getting a total of 94% of the votes


----------



## brododragon (Jan 4, 2021)

what the heck is Mehta


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 4, 2021)

brododragon said:


> what the heck is Mehta


only the most algorithmic method of all time


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

brododragon said:


> what the heck is Mehta


_*Gasp*_





Mehta - Speedsolving.com Wiki







www.speedsolving.com


----------



## brododragon (Jan 4, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> only the most algorithmic method of all time


hmm <insert offense joke about how cfop solvers would love it because tps or something>


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 4, 2021)

brododragon said:


> hmm <insert offense joke about how cfop solvers would love it because tps or something>


lol but im only learning ZBLL but I might learn some algs only in this method after im done in like 50 years.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 4, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Why did everyone vote for @Aerma for "Most Deserving of a Hug"?
> 
> 
> Also pog @Sub1Hour I am more epic in my returning





brododragon said:


> because she is


Thank you  because of this virus, I have had way too few hugs in recent times


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 4, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Also there's this lol
> 
> View attachment 14418
> 
> Congrats to Devagio for getting a total of 94% of the votes


RIP Petrus-W


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 4, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> RIP Petrus-W


----------



## ProStar (Jan 4, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> RIP Petrus-W



Oh crap I forgot about that


Revote plz


----------



## Devagio (Jan 4, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Also there's this lol
> 
> View attachment 14418
> 
> Congrats to Devagio for getting a total of 94% of the votes


Wow! XD


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 4, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> 2021 Resolutions:
> My Friend: "You want to succeed in becoming a better person on the forums don't you?"
> Me: Yeh... Something like that
> Also Me:
> ...


My quest for 2021 is to win this award so I guess I will be not be succeeding in becoming successful on the forums.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 4, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Oh crap I forgot about that
> 
> 
> Revote plz


Yes make a revote. I came back from the oblivion for this, make another form or else.



Spoiler



Jk do what you want


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 4, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Yes make a revote. I came back from the oblivion for this, make another form or else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There’s always next year...


----------



## ProStar (Jan 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> There’s always next year...



But it was created in 2020...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 4, 2021)

ProStar said:


> But it was created in 2020...





BenChristman1 said:


> There’s always *this* year...


----------



## Spacey10 (Jan 4, 2021)

I just wanted to post because I forgot what my sig looks like.

Edit: yes i agree

Edit of the edit: Me, Ben, and Prostar all ninjad each other wut


----------



## brododragon (Jan 4, 2021)

we need a best ninja award next year


----------



## Zubin Park (Jan 4, 2021)

Hard to believe my thread's only been up for 8 months! Planning to add 3BLD and Yao-4x4 to the thread, and finish up those 'coming soons' you've all been waiting for.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 4, 2021)

Zubin Park said:


> Hard to believe my thread's only been up for 8 months! Planning to add 3BLD and Yao-4x4 to the thread, and finish up those 'coming soons' you've all been waiting for.


I would use them if you made them


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 4, 2021)

ProStar said:


> But it was created in 2020...


I mean that didn't stop you from adding yourself to best new member even though you joined in 2019


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Here are the winners!!! Congratulations to everybody who won! Thanks to @ProStar for helping, and I look forward to 2021!
> 
> *SpeedSolving.com*
> Best Post: @Zubin Park’s “Help for Cubers who want to Beat Sub-X (CFOP)”
> ...


I’m glad to have contributed to the pineapple on pizza controversy. I will never let the fact that pineapple belongs on pizza go to rest, however.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Jan 5, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> I’m glad to have contributed to the pineapple on pizza controversy. I will never let the fact that pineapple belongs on pizza go to rest, however.


I would say something against that, but then I looked at the thread title.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 5, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Why did everyone vote for @Aerma for "Most Deserving of a Hug"?
> 
> 
> Also pog @Sub1Hour I am more epic in my returning


Lies

It's rigged I tell you

_*RIGGED!*_


----------



## ProStar (Jan 7, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> I mean that didn't stop you from adding yourself to best new member even though you joined in 2019



Me and Ben discussed it and decided that since the forum awards haven't been done since 2016, anything after that counts. However, for next year it will have to be from 2021.

Also Ben made the form not me


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 7, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Ben and I discussed it and decided that since the forum awards haven't been done since 2016, anything after that counts. However, for next year it will have to be from 2021.
> 
> Also Ben made the form not me


So I would have been eligible for it then? Because we didn't have them in 2016 when I joined-- someone tried to start it but it got shut down halfway through.
I feel like you should have put that as a rule somewhere, since I don't remember seeing anything about that.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 7, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> So I would have been eligible for it then? Because we didn't have them in 2016 when I joined-- someone tried to start it but it got shut down halfway through.
> I feel like you should have put that as a rule somewhere, since I don't remember seeing anything about that.



Yeah it was kinda last minute(as in, Ben showed me the form and it had a bunch of stuff on it and it was late so I didn't want to change it). Next year (if I/we do it again), I'll make sure everyone knows it stuff from 2021 only


----------

